# The vaccine ...........



## rgp (Dec 17, 2020)

What happens if the temperature of the vaccine rises above the recommended temperature ? Does it become toxic ? or just go dormant ? How quickly must it be administered , after it has been unpackaged ? 

Seems like a logistical nightmare .

I tried researching it, a-bit. But like so many things "google" it seems to be all runaround , &/or advertisements. 

Just thinking aloud .


----------



## hawkdon (Dec 17, 2020)

Email the CDC, if you want correct answers...imho...


----------



## Chet (Dec 17, 2020)

You know things are going to go wrong considering the millions to be vaccinated, but they will probably keep it quiet so as to not to scare people off.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 17, 2020)

rgp said:


> What happens if the temperature of the vaccine rises above the recommended temperature ? Does it become toxic ? or just go dormant ? How quickly must it be administered , after it has been unpackaged ?
> 
> Seems like a logistical nightmare .
> 
> ...


*If I may interject we were told today by our Chief Medical Officer that the vaccine will remain on ice during shipment but, it can be refrigerated for 5 days. When they open the package they will have the vaccine and they will add a saline solution to it to liquify it and warm it a little before sticking it into a muscular portion of your arm. Which they will do right before they inject you. Then you sit for 30 min to be monitored in case of a reaction. I hope this has helped answer some of your questions.*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 18, 2020)

Thank you @MarciKS.  Very illuminating information.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 18, 2020)

*We only got enough to do 800 doses here. We are currently housing 46 COVID patients and their rolling into the ER daily now.*


----------



## Don M. (Dec 18, 2020)

It looks like it will be late Winter, or early Spring before enough vaccine is available to service our area.  I imagine with these "temperature" requirements, we will have to drive about 30 miles, or more, to a larger town or hospital, unless they bring some to our area in a refrigerated truck.  By then, there should be enough people getting this shot, to tell us if we need to take any extra precautions.  I hope all goes well, and these vaccines work....AND enough people take the shot to put this miserable event behind us.


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2020)

Thank you @MarciKS, good to know.


----------



## rgp (Dec 19, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *If I may interject we were told today by our Chief Medical Officer that the vaccine will remain on ice during shipment but, it can be refrigerated for 5 days. When they open the package they will have the vaccine and they will add a saline solution to it to liquify it and warm it a little before sticking it into a muscular portion of your arm. Which they will do right before they inject you. Then you sit for 30 min to be monitored in case of a reaction. I hope this has helped answer some of your questions.*




 It did, and Thank you.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 19, 2020)

*Depending on which vaccine it is makes a difference to how it's stored. They will come on ice but some have a different shelf life so to speak once they are refrigerated. This has been my understanding through what we are learning through a dr with the KDHE who gives updates on the videos the governor puts out on fb.*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 19, 2020)

*I found this maybe this would be useful...the Moderna vaccine supposedly has a longer shelf life.
Vaccine Storage and Handling Toolkit-November 2020 (cdc.gov)  <----this is a pdf*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *I found this maybe this would be useful...the Moderna vaccine supposedly has a longer shelf life.
> Vaccine Storage and Handling Toolkit-November 2020 (cdc.gov)  <----this is a pdf*


I'm waiting to hear more about possible side-effects of the Moderna vaccine.
Thanks for keeping us informed!


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 19, 2020)

*So basically from what I'm reading if the temp isn't stable and they discover it after they've given out the vaccines you may get called back to get another because it won't be effective if it's the wrong temp.*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 19, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I'm waiting to hear more about possible side-effects of the Moderna vaccine.
> Thanks for keeping us informed!


*Some people won't have a choice in vaccines. It will come down to what they receive statewide. For example right now we have Pfizer but we may have Moderna in a couple months.*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 19, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *We only got enough to do 800 doses here. We are currently housing 46 COVID patients and their rolling into the ER daily now.*


*Also as a side note...our CMO said that they get dictated to as to who receives the vaccines first.*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 20, 2020)

Well, I've been put in a terrible position this evening. Covid is marching through our department at work and I just found out I served dinner out next to a cook that's now out with it on Friday. They had leftover vaccine and are offering it to food service. So now I either get to risk Covid or get the vaccine and risk an adverse event that could possibly be serious. I will be right there with medical services and personnel if something goes wrong. I am terrified but I have chosen to go ahead and get the vaccine in the morning. If I'm still alive to talk about it I will keep you updated.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I am terrified but I have chosen to go ahead and get the vaccine in the morning. If I'm still alive to talk about it I will keep you updated.



If we can believe the initial reports about Those who have received this vaccine, unless you have a history of allergies, or are already suffering a fairly serious health issue, you should have only a little pain in the shoulder, and a bit of fatigue for a day, or so.  That seems a heck of a lot better than getting the virus.  From what I've heard, I would be willing to get the shot tomorrow, but it will probably be months before we have access to it.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 20, 2020)

Don M. said:


> If we can believe the initial reports about Those who have received this vaccine, unless you have a history of allergies, or are already suffering a fairly serious health issue, you should have only a little pain in the shoulder, and a bit of fatigue for a day, or so.  That seems a heck of a lot better than getting the virus.  From what I've heard, I would be willing to get the shot tomorrow, but it will probably be months before we have access to it.


It's my understanding according to what my father saw on the news out of 240,000 people who got vaccinated only 6 had adverse reactions. I'm just gonna hafta take my chances.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2020)

Good luck with the vaccine, Marci.  From what I've read, the chances are overwhelming that you'll be fine.

Yesterday's paper had an article by a Covid physician who has asthma and peanut allergies and got the vaccine anyway, and said all she had was a slightly sore arm for one day.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 21, 2020)

My flu shot was virtually painless and the need was so short it was almost invisible. Now I see the vaccine needles or spike is about an inch long or longer therefore the sore shoulder. I wish the medias would stop showing the needles going in. Do we really need to see that? I wonder how many people that don't like shots are refusing to get the vaccine after watching the needles go slowly in and slowly out.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 21, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> My flu shot was virtually painless and the need was so short it was almost invisible. Now I see the vaccine needles or spike is about an inch long or longer therefore the sore shoulder. I wish the medias would stop showing the needles going in. Do we really need to see that? I wonder how many people that don't like shots are refusing to get the vaccine after watching the needles go slowly in and slowly out.


Good point but if they didn't show the actual needle and injection I'm sure the hoax believers would be shouting. It's a hoax!


----------



## garyt1957 (Dec 21, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Well, I've been put in a terrible position this evening. Covid is marching through our department at work and I just found out I served dinner out next to a cook that's now out with it on Friday. They had leftover vaccine and are offering it to food service. So now I either get to risk Covid or get the vaccine and risk an adverse event that could possibly be serious. I will be right there with medical services and personnel if something goes wrong. I am terrified but I have chosen to go ahead and get the vaccine in the morning. If I'm still alive to talk about it I will keep you updated.


Unfortunately, whether you get the vaccine or not will have no effect on whether you get the virus from that cook. You've already been exposed and either have it or you don't by now, you're just not showing symptoms. The vaccine isn't effective until you get both shots, but naybe it could lessen symptoms?


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 21, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> Unfortunately, whether you get the vaccine or not will have no effect on whether you get the virus from that cook. You've already been exposed and either have it or you don't by now, you're just not showing symptoms. The vaccine isn't effective until you get both shots, but naybe it could lessen symptoms?


I think I read you have some immunity after first shot, but it takes time for the body to start producing immunity, it wouldn't be instant. Full immunity within 2 weeks after second shot? Wish I could remember or find that article. Some immunity is better then none.


----------



## Chrise (Dec 21, 2020)

*Think of all the things we do every day that could have a negative outcome or death. I do not think every action will be the end...I'm a survivor and grateful I made it this far.*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 21, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> I think I read you have some immunity after first shot, but it takes time for the body to start producing immunity, it wouldn't be instant. Full immunity within 2 weeks after second shot? Wish I could remember or find that article. Some immunity is better then none.


Various sources have reported that same thing.  I believe the information came directly from the vaccine efficacy data.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 21, 2020)

Check into an anti-body test. You might have had it and successfully fought it. If it's been going through work you could've been exposed already.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 21, 2020)

A few minutes ago on NBC Nightly News a lead doctor on the virus vaccine said "it is still not clear whether or not you can still spread the virus in response to Lester Holt asking if people still have to wear masks after getting the vaccine.  So as I interpret this we will be free to continue to kill people by not wearing a mask and social distancing and washing. 2021 is not going to be a relief year especially with the mutated strain popping up now. One fact followed up this piece one virus specialist said on mutating , *the more a virus spreads the more it will mutate. *Keep that in mind as the self serving morons travel this Christmas like they did over Thanksgiving.  How many millions boarded planes this past weekend in America?


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 21, 2020)

Ok...I come bearing news. 

There's no penicillin in the vaccine
All I had was a little pain in my shoulder from the shot.
Right now I have 63% protection.
There's no lollipops with the shot which is a crummy deal if you ask me. 
They make you sit for 15 min to see if you have a reaction none of us did.
I also have a photo of the card they gave me. For right now this is just a card with the information of which vaccine I got and the lot # and the date in which I come for my 2nd shot. Had a couple people cut in front of us which was crappy but we managed. Whatever was leftover tonight had to be tossed because it has been 5 days. I'm thinking many said no. They had a lot left to offer yet throughout the day.

@garyt1957 as far as exposure we were both masked up the entire day so I'm hoping it will be ok. We'll see. I am very vigilant at work in following protocols and it often offends people but I don't care.


----------



## win231 (Dec 21, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Well, I've been put in a terrible position this evening. Covid is marching through our department at work and I just found out I served dinner out next to a cook that's now out with it on Friday. They had leftover vaccine and are offering it to food service. So now I either get to risk Covid or get the vaccine and risk an adverse event that could possibly be serious. I will be right there with medical services and personnel if something goes wrong. I am terrified but I have chosen to go ahead and get the vaccine in the morning. If I'm still alive to talk about it I will keep you updated.


Am I the only one who saw the pun?
You served dinner & they had leftover vaccine.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks for the personal report, @MarciKS.  My sister works in a hospital admin office.  She was offered a 3:00 AM slot for the vaccine, but opted for a 10:30 AM slot instead.  She'll get hers shortly after Christmas.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 22, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Thanks for the personal report, @MarciKS.  My sister works in a hospital admin office.  She was offered a 3:00 AM slot for the vaccine, but opted for a 10:30 AM slot instead.  She'll get hers shortly after Christmas.


the only thing i had was a sore shoulder, a slight headache, mild nausea and i was tired. then today i was hot as hell all day but no fever.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 23, 2020)

I just got my first dose this AM.  My mind can’t help but flash back to lining up in the school cafeteria to eat the sugar cube with the pink syrup on it for polio vaccine in, what, late 50’s, very early 60’s?


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 23, 2020)

i think they're going to make us sign up for appt times next time because we were at the front of the line and we had people cut in front of us. people are so selfish.


----------

